# Cleo



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

We knew Cleo only for a few short months. She passed in the middle of October, 2014. She was a beautiful, extraordinary girl.

Cleo was abandoned to the street at 13 years old. She had a strong voice and if you would take 2 seconds to show her some attention the meowing would turn into some ground-shaking purring. Such a sweetheart. But they had a baby and chose to put her on the street.

So, Cleo found her way, with the help of good, decent people (who still exist btw!) to a rescue house. There was already a family of 8 young kitties there. This poor little girl with chronic kidney disease and a naturally small build was also very malnourished.

Eventually Cleo was introduced into the fray and as cats do she was challenged by every single one of them. And you know what? She stood up and gained the respect of males twice her size! It was something I could not believe. Such a formidable girl.

She loved to sit in your lap and put her face into a bag of fresh catnip. She had bionic strength headbutts and loved petting and grooming.

Cleo, you deserved so much better. I hope I see you at the rainbow bridge.

:daisy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Cleo. How awful that she was abandoned at 13, and with CKD!  

But how equally wonderful that she found love again for her last few months and knew that she wouldn't be abandoned again. 

Hugs to you for your loss.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Chuck,
So beautifully written...
I'm tearing up over Sweet Cleo :'(
To just be deserted like that...
I'm glad Cleo found some compassion and Love...before she had to Fly to the Bridge...
Sweet Cleo, Rest in Peace now, little one, in your own Special Ray of Sunshine...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So sorry about little Cleo. I am glad that she knew love and had a warm, safe home. I am convinced we will see our pets again when we ourselves pass on. Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving Cleo a wonderful home during her final months.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Eternal Petpets Cleo and nose kisses.

So sorry those she trusted put her on the street in her older age, but so glad some kind people opened their hearts to her.

You did deserve better Cleo. Look for our fur-kids! There are several of us here who will welcome, if you so choose, to be part of our pride.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

RIP Cleo. What a sad story...it made me tear up reading your post.


----------

